# fishing michael j kirwan reservoir



## rookie14353 (Apr 21, 2013)

hey guys just wondering if anyone been bass fishing here? if so any tips on what they are hitting on and water depth? and hows the water temp been? got a tournament there next week and any tips will help tremendously


----------



## monte39 (Nov 24, 2011)

I'm not a bass fisherman so can't help you there but water temp was 48 this morning 50 to 51 this evening.


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

Most call it West Branch 

PM inbound.


----------



## ssv1761982 (Jun 2, 2004)

The dam is all rip rap. The west end is shallower and warmer.


----------



## heidlers (May 24, 2010)

ssv1761982 said:


> The dam is all rip rap. The west end is shallower and warmer.


Don't know that I would agree that the West end, West of Rock Spring Rd., is always "warmer". It is shallower for sure, on balance. I have not found consistency in the temp ranges though, nor have I found the fishing activity for key species you might be looking for (muskie, bass {LM/SM} or walleye) very reliable West of the RS split (Aside for muskie, to the immediate West of RS.) Your deeper water with more structure and contour East of RS will be more productive for bass, most likely. Personally, I have found the SE shore lines from the Dam towards West launch, and J Lake fingers to be more productive for LM than any other part of lake, but that is just my novice two cents.


----------



## rookie14353 (Apr 21, 2013)

thanks for all the info guys gonna help a lot Saturday. and I appoligize for not just saying west branch lol


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

Yea most just call it West Branch. Michael J Kirwan is the technical name to use for research, Dam statistics flow outlet, water temps, ect ect. so your good.


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

heidlers said:


> Don't know that I would agree that the West end, West of Rock Spring Rd., is always "warmer". It is shallower for sure, on balance. I have not found consistency in the temp ranges though, nor have I found the fishing activity for key species you might be looking for (muskie, bass {LM/SM} or walleye) very reliable West of the RS split (Aside for muskie, to the immediate West of RS.) Your deeper water with more structure and contour East of RS will be more productive for bass, most likely. Personally, I have found the SE shore lines from the Dam towards West launch, and J Lake fingers to be more productive for LM than any other part of lake, but that is just my novice two cents.


This is true from my experience as well. Most of the fish I've caught at WB have come from the East side. I get nothing but dinks on the West. I usually go over there for my daughter to fish under a bobber, and to get away from the lake lice on warm days.


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

If I were fishing a tournament at West Branch this coming weekend I'd be fishing the majority of the day west of Rock Spring Rd. I'd be flipping and pitching jigs, tube baits, and 6" lizards to shoreline cover. I'd actually use a 6" Junebug Zoom lizard exclusively if I could, but it's tough to get a lizard down in bushes. The dang tail has a tendency to grab the branches.

I'm curious? Is this an open tournament that anyone can fish?


----------



## heidlers (May 24, 2010)

Bassbme said:


> If I were fishing a tournament at West Branch this coming weekend I'd be fishing the majority of the day west of Rock Spring Rd. I'd be flipping and pitching jigs, tube baits, and 6" lizards to shoreline cover. I'd actually use a 6" Junebug Zoom lizard exclusively if I could, but it's tough to get a lizard down in bushes. The dang tail has a tendency to grab the branches.
> 
> I'm curious? Is this an open tournament that anyone can fish?


Man...I hate to conflict Bassbeme...clearly we all have our own opinions, and I certainly respect his, but I consider WB my home lake and the West side of the lake is a recipe for last place for a tourney...my novice opinion. You'll get your fill of 12-15" fish, but your bag and kicker is coming from East end.!%


----------



## Dan44149 (Apr 12, 2011)

I've got a tournament there this Sunday morning with my bass club. I've been on the lake a few times this year, and will be out there some this week.

I respect Bassbme's opinion. Maybe he knows something/somewhere I don't.  What I've found so far this year has me leaving the West side alone. East side is clearer and has most of the structure. I'm not saying I won't fish the West, but I'm hitting the East up first. I'm sure I'll be all over the lake.


----------



## rookie14353 (Apr 21, 2013)

thanks for all your info guys I wont be able to pre fish it that's why I asked for some insight on the lake. dan sorry I couldn't reply to your pm but I fish with the holiday park bass busters in southwest Pennsylvania. i'm sure i'll be fishing both ends if I get the chance to again thanks for the info gentlemen it will be a lot of help on saturday


----------



## rookie14353 (Apr 21, 2013)

bassbme sorry this is not an open tournament this is my club tournament


----------



## 2gofish (Feb 9, 2010)

East is where i get all my bigger fish too


Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Bassbme (Mar 11, 2012)

Thanks for the kind words Heidlers, and Dan. The side of the lake east of Rock Springs Rd. is definitely the better side of the lake. I'm not disagreeing with that at all. If this tournament were a month later, I'd be fishing the east side of Rock Spring Rd. for sure. I've just had more success on the west end of the lake this early in the year, than I've had on the east side. I think the fish go shallow quicker on the west end than they do the east end. I've had some pretty good early spring days on the west end ..... of course never on tournament day. lol 

Again, thanks for the kind words. And thanks Rookie. I kind of figured it was a club tournament. Good luck!!


----------



## heidlers (May 24, 2010)

Bassbme, I know there is always someone who has vastly more knowledge than I do of any body of water. After all...I don't get paid to know it better than everyone else!  However, in a tourney event, the West side will kill someone unless they know of a crazy sick honey hole that I don't know about?! The No Wake disadvantage alone is enough of a deterrent in that side of the lake during a tourney by itself. It's not the Big O where you run the chance of picking up a 9 or 10lb kicker by taking the time risk? That was my bigger point. The West end may be a good option during a lazy day of fishing with live bait and numbers are your goal.


----------



## rookie14353 (Apr 21, 2013)

again thanks for all the information guys will be a huge help for me. after this will be a mosquito in 3wks after this one so i'll probably be back hahahahahha


----------



## heidlers (May 24, 2010)

rookie14353 said:


> again thanks for all the information guys will be a huge help for me. after this will be a mosquito in 3wks after this one so i'll probably be back hahahahahha


I won't be able to help you there. sorry. Rarely make that trip. It's a favorite of many guys on the site though...if you can pry pointers out of them?


----------

